# The Hoosier Mushroom Society



## hoosiermushrooms (Feb 26, 2013)

The Hoosier Mushroom Society is having several morel events around the state this year. Particularly in Southern Indiana. These events allow people to learn to hunt morels or to meet other people who are into mushroom hunting. There are currently 3 events scheduled.

March 30 - Patoka Lake - Early Season Morel Hunt - 1pm - <a href="http://earlymorels.eventbrite.com/" title="Register for Early Season Morel Hunt">Register</a>
April 6 -Martin State Forest - Morel Hunt - 1pm - <a href="http://martinforestmorels.eventbrite.com/" title="Register Martin SF Morel Hunt">Register</a>
April 13 - Greene-Sullivan State Forest - Morel Hunt - 1pm - <a href="http://stateforestmorels.eventbrite.com/" title="Register Greene-Sullivan SF Morel Hunt">Register</a>

This is the first year we are having members of the club, so you can still attend even if you are not a member. Check out our website at hoosiermushrooms.org for more information and more events throughout the year.


----------

